# Algae



## VOYAGERXP (Jul 18, 2003)

I am having some trouble with algae (Brown Algae) It's always grows on my leaves. I have a light in and i leave it on allday. On a online shopping site have got the following treatment. Would it work and world it be ok with my p's.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hobby Algae Killer 25ml

"Kills all species of algae"

For freshwater use only

Dose Rate : 1ml per 10 litres of water

Measure calculated amount of AlgenKiller in measuring cap. Stir carefully when adding to the tank water so that the substance dissolves fast and is evenly distributed. Do not filter with carbon during treatment. Remove excessive algae growth mechanically before treatment if possible, as large quantities of dead algae tend to foul the water

The algicide will work most effectively in a properly aired and darkened aquarium 
In case of stubborn algae, repeat application after two weeks 
Dosage :

Preventative : 0.2ml per 10 litres tank water weekly

Normal : 1 ml per 10 litres of tank water

Strong : 2 ml per 10 litres of tank water


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

the light being on all day is prolley what is causing the algae...i dont know about that algae kill stuff never tried it so cant tell u much about it


----------



## VOYAGERXP (Jul 18, 2003)

I thought it was sunlight that caused algae and not aqua lighting?


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

i have heard that leaving your light on alot causes algae...DonH will know =)


----------



## VOYAGERXP (Jul 18, 2003)

i'll ask him thank pal. I was told on this forum that too much light causes green algae and not enough causes brown but my light is on alot 12 hours+


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Algae requires water, nutrients (phosphate, nitrate), and light (inadequate light in the case of brown algae) to exist. Take one of them away and you will have it under control. Obviously you can't take away the water, so increasing your water changes to reduce the nutrients in the water will help. While doing this, thoroughly vacuum the gravel and wipe down the glass. You can also increase the light output and set it on a timer. Your lights probably have a low output so it's not really the daylength but the intensity that is inadequate.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

aquarium lighting will cause brown algea too. in my bedroom tank, i have the blinds closed all day. but i have 100 watts on the 60 gallon, there is brown algae taht grow in the plants, but once in awhile i add my 8" pleco from the living room, and he'll eat all of it.

the absolute best way to get rid of algea is a UV sterylizer, but thats if you got wet/dry and money. average price is $150.00


----------



## 10RedBellyPiranhas (Aug 24, 2003)

When my tank had brown algae i went out and got a black with in a week the tank look like there was no water in it at all. I put the regler lite on during the day and the black lite at night and the water got clear in a week. 
you should try that good luck









Steve

150Gallon 10redbellys 5"
and to many other tanks to list


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

dont UV sterilizers kill off algae and micro-organisims??

~Will.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

iLLwiLL said:


> dont UV sterilizers kill off algae and micro-organisims??
> 
> ~Will.


 A UV will only kill free-swimming/floating organism that pass through the unit. It will do nothing for brown or green algae on plants or on your aquarium.


----------

